# Strange looking little kitten



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I have just seen an advert on my local free ad website, for this strange looking little chap...bless him, I hope he finds a lovely home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh bless, he looks quite under weight to me!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

holly2009 said:


> Oh bless, he looks quite under weight to me!


Exactly what I thought....but they are advertised as 8 weeks old and ready to go....poor little mites.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, Milo looked kind of like that when he was small.....all head and ears and really short legs. Thankfully he has balanced out somewhat and looks more normal......It's ok, I love him anyway! I think the kitten is cute....I'd, have him....in fact where is he advertised????


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Doubt his 8weeks as his eyes arent focused, looks more like 5-6, he looks like a cross, maybe its a odd cross? very weird long muzzle but high eyes


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Hmm, Milo looked kind of like that when he was small.....all head and ears and really short legs. Thankfully he has balanced out somewhat and looks more normal......It's ok, I love him anyway! I think the kitten is cute....I'd, have him....in fact where is he advertised????


On Reading Gumtree


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hope hes alright!
hes extremely cute!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

I think he's lovely, bless his tiny paws. Good luck little one xxxx


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww although he's a little odd he's still very cute! I hope he goes to a very loving home. x


----------

